# Lil Bitz, a 15ft john boat modifcation



## Gators5220

Hi TinBoats, long time fan and reader and a recent boat owner. I'm in the process of converting a 15ft john boat that I was given with a 18hr johnson (which I sold for 400 bucks), because I have a 25 hp yamaha with a pull & electric start. I'm a University of Florida Alumni so everything on this boat will be orange & blue, gaudy I know but it's my school have to represent. Since it's a small boat I've been adding a lot of stuff to have some sort of organization, as this boat will be used offshore (for snapper, grouper, mahi, & the like when the weather is nice) & inshore (for the trio of reds, snook, & trout) in florida it might give some of those on here a new prespective because it seems many of the boats on here are more midwestern or northern boats. Which is cool, just a different type of fishing here. Any input would be appreciated and I hope y'all like the boat.


----------



## Gators5220

That same weekend I also worked on the anchor mount, again to give everything a place to bee so stuff won't be cluttered on the boat. The only thing I want to add to this is a spindle & a pulley to hold & guide my 250yd rope, 25 anchor chain, and 18lb anchor but other than that I'm pretty happy with how it turned out...

I'll take some more photos of the way the motor sits as I realize it's probable hard to see with just one photo of it thus far. On the agenda for the weekend, go catch some snookies and drink some cold beer...

peace everyone...


----------



## flajsh

Yeah this is a awesome site. It's cool to see a salt build.
I'm thinking of buying a semi v 16ft. For fishing the flats.
so ill see if I can borrow any ideas you come up with.
 
nice boat I bet it will be killer when done.
john


----------



## Gators5220

Thank you sir, actually it handles pretty well offshore as well believe it or not. Got some pics of a tarpoon some permit and a cobia we landed on a quick run of the beach I'll have to get up here...


----------



## IwanaFish

Nice job. What make of boat is that? I have one like it. The last 2 owners just registered it as a Jon. The data plate is gone along with the brand on the side. 

Lonny


----------



## Gators5220

I have the same issue Lonny, it was retitled in 1960 and the make was classified as 
"unkown". So i won't be much help sorry...


----------



## Gators5220

Put some rod racks on today before studying for finals, I have a couple more rod racks I want to put on as I'm going home soon and it'll be nice to have plenty of options to put rods and gear. Everything is orange and blue of course...Go Gators!


----------



## Jonboat Jerry

Nice work on that transom...looks like a couple of Stradics too, great choise


----------



## Gators5220

Thanx Jerry, actually two stradics and two sustains, I'm partial to all older Shimano when it was still made in Japan...a lot of their stuff now days is made in maylasia and I'm not very found of that idea. About the transom yes it'll do for now, I'm uploading some more pics of it to show you some more stuff I have planned for it...I'm also contemplating the idea of making duals on this boat at some point, like dual 25hp's, there are a couple of reasons for this which I'm willing to dive into if anyone wants to hear them.

Going to Crystal River camping out this weekend after finals, so I'm hopeful the weather will be as nice as it has been and the fish are hungry!

As always tight lines, cold beer, and Go Gators!


----------



## Gators5220

Also I was going to do a little transome stiffening with some 1x aluminum brackets and bolt this back to the main boat...I'll send pics after a trip home to the rents and what not....

As always tight lines, cold beer, and Go Gators!


----------



## glenbo8391

You're build looks great, I'd love to find a 16~18 foot v hull to take down to the gulf to play around in. Don't think my flat bottom would hold up very long in some chop :shock: ...


----------



## Gators5220

Thanks glenn, I'm trying to balance a boat that can do all three types of fishing I do (inshore salt, freshwater, offshore salt on a nice flat day), and simple without a lot of clutter...It's a balancing act for sure. I think one of the best ways to formulate how you like an idea or a layout of the boat however is to fish it and see how she feels. You should be able to find a 16-18 footer for the gulf if you look hard enough...I've got twin 50hp yahama's a few months back for an offshore tin boat myself.


----------



## bguy

WHAT PART OF FLORIDA YOU IN...?


----------



## Gators5220

Hi bguy, I'm in Gainesville for school, but I have family in Big Pine (the Keys) and in Vero Beach (where I'm going this weekend after my last final), so I have access to some great fishing. I'm hopeful the mahi are still bitin their blue, yellow, & green tails off next weekend like all my buddies have been sayin that have been, hopefully drop back some pink & white and blue & white skirts and bust some of their faces off haha...

Where are you at?


----------



## Gators5220

Here's some pictures from the weekend trip, which we ended up running offshore for most of it as it was nice enough to take my fathers action craft to some wrecks and reefs we know of. Caught about a dozen permit, these are pics of the largest ones, got broke off by a couple of groupa's and even caught some cobia (no pics I think they are on my buddies phone will post later)...o also my biggest cuda on fly to date...I have a few pics of a gator trout and a snookie in lil bitz I will post as soon as my buddy sends me the pics off his phone...


----------



## Gators5220

My buddy Pat Pat the Water Rat did an excellant job of taking this photos, still don't have the ones from Rob of the huge Gator Trout we took...


----------



## fool4fish1226

=D> Nice and Tastey =D>


----------



## Gators5220

Thank you fool to fish, here's a couple of more to keep those whom love to fish intreasted...


----------



## fool4fish1226

=D> Nice Gator trout =D>


----------



## bigwave

Man that's a nice pompano , J/K.......great catch. I bet the permit on the fly is awesome.


----------



## Gators5220

Thank you thank you, I actually have a good spot for the pomps on fly, we used to throw really small clousers on a 3 or 4 wt...killin them. We could catch them as much and as often as live baiting small shirmp or small jigs with shrimp tails on them believe it or not...


----------



## Gators5220

And Mike thanks you guys on the gator trout, biggest thing with trout as I'm sure you guys know is not set the hook, just keep moving the bait through the zone even if you get short strikes. Trout are suction feeders and when they get it they'll suck it in and hook themselves, also they have soft mouths and I don't eat them so I like to set them free...


----------



## BaitCaster

Nice boat and good looking fish!


----------



## Gators5220

Thank you sir, you got a nice build going as well...mine unfortuantely doesn't get a lot of time put into it because of the fact I'm a full time student...but hopefully soon I'll get to give it some lovin...I'm thinkin about putting herculiner in it any thoughts by anyone as to prep work?


----------



## Gators5220

Hope all the people from northern florida are safe through this tropical storm, but we sure could use the rain up here...


----------



## Gators5220

Here's some pictures of how I attached my garmin fishfinder, and garmin gps/fishfinder units, and although I've been putting serious thoughts to a small center console with a steering wheel, these will stay where they are mounted. If I do a center console I'll get a color fishfinder and gps unit and keep these to have 2 sets...also here are some more rod holders for plenty of options...


----------



## Gators5220

I also got some work on naming the boat, which I used a stencil, spray paint (orange and blue of course!) and satin spray over the name to protect it. I can't seem to find photos of it done without blue tape, or of the paddle holders I installed on the sides of the boat to save space in the boat itself so I'll have to send later...but here's this...


----------



## BackWoodsTracker

I like the placement of the gps and graph. And judging from the pics, the boat fishes just fine!


----------



## Gators5220

Thank you BackwoodsTracker, it's a fish as I build sorta boat...lots of plans but have to nickle and dime my way to where I want to be ya know?


----------



## Gators5220

My paddle holders....


----------



## Vermonster

Hey Gators, 
I think your boat is actually a RichLine. I've got a 14' Sportsman, and the transom caps, bow cap, seats, as well as the rounded corner transom braces in the older pictures all match yours. I've replaced the corner braces since then.

If you join this yahoo group (you can later quit), and look at the old pictures in the catalogs or other boats in the gallery you can likely figure out what model it is, and maybe even the year. https://groups.yahoo.com/group/Richline_53/

Nice build and great fishing!


----------



## Gators5220

Ya I agree it does look like a richline...


----------



## Gators5220

Sorry for the lack of updates, it's finals week for me, can't wait to be done and get back to work on the boat! Next up some herculiner on the inside, any ideas or tips on how to apply it? Clean up ideas and what not? Right now I plan to sand it with some 120 grit sand paper and clean it up with acetone.


----------



## medicman619

Urban Meyer would be proud of that paint job! GOOOO BUCKS!! O-H----I-O!! :lol:


----------



## Gators5220

O that hurt, I've finally gotten over that whole situation when my buddy said, where would we have been without Urban the last 6 years. You know he was right, we'd have had one championship not three, and we'd still be talking about the glory days with the old ball coach. Plus the media has put out a lot of here say about what he did and didn't do in the locker room, time to move on. I really thing if we give Muschamp a few years he's gonna bring great things to the University of Florida. Plus this is his dream job, he grew up here, he kept a house here even when he coached at LSwho, the University of Auburn, & Texas. I personally think we could easily have a 9-4 season which would be a great improvement, or things could go sound and we have another subpar season. That said if the ball rolls our way who knows, tons of talent on that team, and our recruiting is really solid for the next few years, just gotta be patient. Here in gville there are a lot of Urban Lair shirts out and about and he's not a beloved coach anymore lol, but I wish him well.


----------



## NextTopBassFisherman

Vermonster said:


> Hey Gators,
> I think your boat is actually a RichLine. I've got a 14' Sportsman, and the transom caps, bow cap, seats, as well as the rounded corner transom braces in the older pictures all match yours. I've replaced the corner braces since then.
> 
> If you join this yahoo group (you can later quit), and look at the old pictures in the catalogs or other boats in the gallery you can likely figure out what model it is, and maybe even the year. https://groups.yahoo.com/group/Richline_53/
> 
> Nice build and great fishing!


I agree with it being a RichLine...


----------



## Gators5220

Yup me too


----------



## Gators5220

Sorry everyone that I haven't been on-line much, haven't gotten much work done on my boat, in fact the only thing I've got to do with it is fish a bit. Stupid dissertation taking up all my time, hope to be done with it soon then just fish and work haha!


----------



## Gators5220

Anyone have any ideas on how to prep a boat for bed liner?


----------



## bigwave

Sand all the rough spots smooth. Wipe down with vinegar/water..or in my case I used acetone to remove any debris or oils,
let dry. Wipe with tack cloth and apply your bedliner. As long as you have a clean dry surface you should be good to go.


----------



## Gators5220

Ya I'm just worried because my aluminum was so old it was hard to weld even when sanded clean, I'm thinkin I might run the sander over some spots as well to kinda clean it up a bit ya know?


----------



## Gators5220

We will see, I'm also tackling a front deck this weekend so this should be intreasting!


----------



## Gators5220

I got some new pictures on the boat, of a front deck I'm makin, for some reason having problems loading them so I'll figure it out eventually...


----------



## colescoconutz

All that work for that fancy college education and you can't even load a picture....damn shame


----------



## Gators5220

Lol thank you man, actually it's my phone, it won't send to my e-mail, facebook, or anything I think they internet on it is fucked up. Stupid I phones I'd rather have my old blackberry back!


----------



## Gators5220

I tried uploading those photos once again, having issues it won't even send them to my e-mail, facebook, etc. Took it to At&T and they couldn't upload the photos and don't know the problem, so I guess I'm gonna have to go old school and take a disposable camera photo shoot, workin on that tomorrow sorry folks. Also Jackson Pollock himself would be proud of my floor...


----------



## Gators5220

This is the 3/4" plywood I'm using for the floor, I primed the floor, then painted it orange obviously, then coated with with blue splattered texture paint.


----------



## Gators5220

Here are the supports for the "trusses" in my boat, eventually I'm gonna add more supports especially in the front, but as it is it easily supports my chunky self and another person.


----------



## Gators5220

Here is a front support for my boat.


----------



## russ010

I like the color scheme... even if it is Gator :lol:


----------



## Gators5220

Here go all the "trusses" which support the plywood, also this is going to have a door in the center, just to have access to my anchor line, eventually my front gas tank, and lastly a couple of batterys for the front of the boat.


----------



## Gators5220

Haha Russ thank you buddy, I'm nothing if not consistent and loyal to my school. I'm Orange and Blue through and through.


----------



## Gators5220

Here is a view of what will hold my spindle later, for now it's just 2 pieces of 2x6" that is all threaded togther, eventually it will have a 3/4" piece of all thread through it with a spindle and around 300 yds of 1/2" rope and around 25 ft of chain and a heavy ass anchor.


----------



## colescoconutz

Thats gonna be a really high floor up front bud. I think I will fish outta the back.


----------



## Gators5220

Lol go ahead, I'm gonna put a Yeti Cooler up front too for a casting platform...boom...


----------



## Gators5220

Hey Cole when are you gonna post your boat on here?


----------



## colescoconutz

As soon as my 2 boys stop eating all my money...


----------



## Gators5220

So never then?


----------



## Gators5220

Hey cole text me your number I got a new phone, same digits though but I have no numbers now.


----------



## Gators5220

Plywood, Straps, 2 x 2, and bolts, anyone know what I'm building...


----------



## Gators5220

No guesses?


----------



## theyyounggun

ummmmmm..... #-o a sail to power the boat? haha



WOOO PIG SOOIE!!! GO HOGS!!!


----------



## Gators5220

Haha nice try but no, it's for my live well, I'll take some pics of it as I install it, so you can get a better picture of what I'm doing.


----------



## Gators5220

Rain never let up today or yesterday, so I got next to nothing done, lots of supplies little progress! That's what I get for having 3 days off in a row!


----------



## Gators5220

I was able to get a little bit done bewteen showers but not much! So it's lookin like it's gonna get put off until next week!


----------



## Gators5220

Here are a few updates of some work I got done today, basically I'm putting two recurulating pumps on the side of a 5 gallon bucket as well as a b-15 bubble master on it for air. It's not a perfect deal but for my little boat, and as often as I used shrimp it'll keep the dozen or so I buy when it's cold hopping around!


----------



## Gators5220

Here are some pics of the pumps to give u an idea of how it'll flow the water through the live well, I've got a mount I'm making for it outa plywood and when I'm done I'll send pics of it and of how the water flows through it. As well as let y'all know how she works.


----------



## mpknls

Gators5220 said:


> My paddle holders....


where did you find your paddle holder ?


----------



## bigwave

OMG you must change the bucket........it is the wrong color orange and it is missing the big T. :shock:


----------



## Gators5220

Mp the paddle holders I got off cabelas or bass pro not sure which, they work pretty sweet! Keeps things nice and organized.

And Big Wave, come on brother you know I bleed a different color orange with some blue mixed in! Haha hard to miss on my boat!


----------



## highvoltageva

I like this design for a round baitwell. but i am curious as to why you are using 2 recirculating pumps. thanks and great looking build


----------



## Gators5220

Thanks high voltage, I have two pumps mostly because I had a coupon at Wal-Mart, and it came out I got two for the price of one, that and with two pumps I can really circulate the water to keep the shrimp kicking...I actually also have a b-15 aeroator that I'm gonna put on it as well, with two air houses. All this should add up to some really skipping around shrimpies.


----------



## Gators5220

This are some photos of my electrical set up for my live well, basically I cut up an extension cord that had multi-stranded 12 gauge wire in it, shrink wrapped connections, and have some quick disconnects in bewteen the battery and pumps to make a ghetto but effective way to disconnect the pumps when I want to turn them off and on.


----------



## Gators5220

These photos show a boat cover system I bought from wal-mart I think it was like 10 bucks, you have to add the 2x4 obviously and the tarp, but I had both laying around. I'll let everyone know how it works, but mostly I'm using it to keep out leaves, the water is no big deal to me.


----------



## Gators5220

I decided to go ahead and mount my dance floor of a front casting deck, and of course it poure d today! I mounted it mostly because the old man and I are gonna wet a line in Tampa for X-mas, he and I don't get together as much so super stoaked to do it!

Also decided to post a few pictures of how she sits at the moment.


----------



## Gators5220

Sorry it wouldn't let me post the pics last night for some reason. :LOL2:


----------



## Gators5220

Decided to take the roomates dog karma out on the boat today, for a little booze cruise.

Her first time on the boat so she was a little scared at first, but she got to bark at birds, I cought a few small bass, all in all good day on the water.


----------



## Gators5220

Then on the way back I saw this crazy thing, the guy told me he gets paid (by the state) to cut hydrallia grass and stuff with it, pretty cool!


----------



## bigwave

Hey when you get here let me know I will tell you where the fish were before this last cold front.


----------



## Gators5220

I ended up not able to bring my boat, my grandmother fell so I had to go over early to the hospital. All is well just a dislocated shoulder but you know how that goes. Thank you anyway brother.


----------



## Gators5220

Went out to Sante Fe Lake caught some little bass, but better than that gettin the dog used to bein on the boat.

The skies were clear, some small bass some chain pickerll, some cold pabst, what else can a guy ask for? Maybe a little less wind but o well.


----------



## Gators5220

Gonna head out to Cedar Key tomorrow, anyone have any suggestions on that area? Hopefully gonna find a few redfish and specks...


----------



## simbelle

Got to Love the dog!


----------



## Gators5220

Haha thank you man, I'm still tryin to get her used to the boat, which she is almost there, she'll hop up on the front at wide open throttle! Only thing she doesn't like chop and she's come sit next to me if the boat is rocking from other boats wake.


----------



## Gators5220

Went out to Santa Fe Lake today, was going to go to Cedar Key, but had a bearing issue so I fixed that and decided to go to Santa Fe Lake instead. Here's some pics, gotta love Florida it's 82 in the middle of January! Clear skies, cold beer, and tight lines!


----------



## Gators5220

Anyone have any hot tips for the Cedar Key area?


----------



## Gators5220

Caught some nice Sea Trout in Cedar Key pics to come soon....


----------



## inlovewithsurfin

LOVE YOUR BOAT COLORS/PAINT SCHEME!!!! GO GATORS!!!!


----------



## Gators5220

Thank you bud! I love your boats too, it's addictive fixin them up isn't it?!?!? And Go Gators always bud!


----------



## Gators5220

So made the trip over to Cedar Key finally! It was cloudy and in the mid 60's so not the warmest but we managed to do some discovery fishing, caught a few small trout, not much to brag about to be honest! But we did spoke some big schools of reds, that's the problem when it's cloudy hard to see in the water...


----------



## Gators5220

Opps forgot one photo of my fat ass, which makes me realize it's time to lose some weight!


----------



## bigwave

Don't you love how you can just ease up on the shoreline? Nice Trout.


----------



## Gators5220

Ya man it's pretty nice, my buddy has a gheenoe low tide 25 that is skinner, I may get one of those in a couple of years, but for now my jon boat will have to do. Gotta pay back the gov't for all those student loans! Doah!


----------



## bigwave

The Ghoenoe's are nice but unless you buy the wide one they are kinda tipsy.......I will stick with my tin. This is one of my suppliers ride....pretty bada$$.......


----------



## Gators5220

Ya big that looks like a super gheenoe, which my buddy has one of they are nice! I want a low tide 25 thou, which is essentially the same thing but lighter for poling the flats and sight fishing. I priced one out the way I want it done it's around 5000 brand new, that's with custom paint polling platforms and decks with lockers in it. When it's done it looks like a really nice flats boat quality, which is what I like.


----------



## kfa4303

Glad y'all had a good trip 5220. The new-school Gheenoes are sweeet! It's amazing what they can do with them now days, ad I love that they're born and bred right here in FL. When I show folks in other boat forums pics and vids they're always blown away. The best description I can come up with is "hot-rod" canoes, or the Mini Cooper of boats. Here's some Gheenoe porn to hold us over until we can each order our own custom LT25. (I'd have to go with Sea Foam green to match my guitar!)

https://www.customgheenoe.com/ (check out one of the pics on the splash page 5220. I think he stole your color scheme. Of course, it would look a helluva a lot better in Garnet & Gold 

https://gheenoe.net/ 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cZMR97duw_Q 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e8vOjs6nhu4


----------



## Gators5220

Negative on the Garnett & Gold KFA it's against my gator blood lol, but ya they are so sick and run so skinny...can't wait to get one.


----------



## Gators5220

I want a four stroke for mine too...nice and quiet...


----------



## bigwave

That one above has a four stroke 20hp honda on it. He said if flies.......


----------



## Gators5220

I'm sure I mean they weight next to nothing, and the four strokes are super quiet not to spoke fish. I mean honestely 25 to 30 is fast for a little boat.


----------



## Gators5220

So I started trying to finish my livewell up as I'm making a trip back to Vero Beach this weekend! Let the good times roll, and wouldn't you know it about as I got started it started to rain, darn it...o well here are the few pics I took of my bubble maker, this with the recirculating pumps should be a pretty good livewell for such a little boat.


----------



## Gators5220

A couple more photos...


----------



## Gators5220

Here are some photos of my live well in action, as well as the front snake eye lights I'm putting on my boat.


----------



## Gators5220

And here are a couple of photos of how I mounted the bubble box.


----------



## colescoconutz

Alright lights!!! Now FWC wont run us off the water


----------



## Gators5220

Haha true, when r u gonna post your boat so I can see what you've done cole?


----------



## Gators5220

So I'm off to Vero for a couple of days, hopefully the fishing is good and lots of tight lines! I'll post pictures if I can.

Here are some photos of my new front navigation lights, they call them snake lights, pretty cool huh?


----------



## Gators5220

Well back from my trip to Vero, struggled to find any trout or redfish and I covered a lot of water and areas I knew quite well. In fact I believe we only caught 1 trout total, for this time of the year in Vero that was unheard of! Lots of Jacks and Ladyfish but I didn't think to take photos of them.

On the plus side we slayed the bass, literally catching atleast 12 a piece every afternoon, most were small but we took photos of anything approaching 1lb.


----------



## Gators5220

Some more bass...

My buddies Old Wiggley Eye in the cowboy hat and blue shirt

Pat Pat the Daisy Chain Water Rat in Orange & Blue Sweater

and Stew the Jew the skinny one in a white t-shirt.


----------



## Gators5220

Some more bass photos.


----------



## Gators5220

We did work on the bass, not so much their saltwater brothers, might go back for Presidents day hopefully we will have better luck then!


----------



## Gators5220

No comment colecoconuts lol?


----------



## Gators5220

No comments on all that bass action?


----------



## colescoconutz

yea but you didnt catch any trout...im very disappointed in you chuckles


----------



## Gators5220

One trout a17.jpg, honestely Pat and I fished bewteen the bridges north and south of both bridges respectfully prob around 5 miles each way, couldn't find them, wherever they are they are in large groups keeping warm.


----------



## Brine

Congrats on the catches.... Looks like you guys caught a bunch =D> 

Looks mighty fishy


----------



## rabbit

Man that looks nice down there. We're freezing our tail fins off up here on this frozen mountain. 
Yup. Sure does look nice.


----------



## Gators5220

Every time I think about moving up north or some new place, I remember how nice and warm it is here in January, and how many fish I can catch in January haha...tough to beat!


----------



## Gators5220

Did a little bass fishing last night, got some pics to post later.


----------



## Gators5220

Anyone have any aluminum welding experience, that isn't super expensive near the greater gainesville area? I'm thinking of redoing my transom at some point in all aluminum.


----------



## Gators5220

Well I made the plunge, my old boat an 18ft glastron center console got wrecked into an oyster bar (mostly cosmetic damage & ruined the outboard), so the guy called me to see if I wanted to buy it back. I sold it to him originally for 4,500 and I'm buying it back for 400! He even redid the floor in the process. I'll post some pics but overall not that much work plus without the motor hung on it, it gives me time to repaint the outside and put an anderson extension bracket to mount a motor on. I still plan on keeping this boat for the flats, and that one for the offshore stuff.


----------



## Flyerskip

I didn't read all of the posts. So if you have this already I'm sorry to repete it. But, Your boat is a _Richline_. I have one just exactly like it. (Before the mods that is.) I think it is a great boat and I like what you've done with yours. When I get more along with mine I'll get something posted on it. By the By I'm new here and this is my first post. Aint you honored?


----------



## Gators5220

Haha of course I am, welcome Flyership. I do know it's a richline, and I have some bigger mods planned but thank you for the kind words.


----------



## kjames

I gotta know how well do the paddle holders work mounted on the outside. I like the idea but dont want to lose a oar going across the lake. What happened with the reck do you have pictures?


----------



## juandi824

Nice work your doing on the Lil Jon boat. Are you also located here in gainesville?


----------



## Gators5220

Kjames, the paddle holders work like a dream, never lost a paddle yet. Not sure what you mean by the reck though Mr. James.

Yes J I am also located in gainesville yes sir

Sorry everyone I've been busy fishing it up, got a few pictures from fishing on my buddies gheenoe.


----------



## TimRich

Nice catch!


----------



## Gators5220

Thanks buddy, going again this weekend, hoping to repeat!


----------



## Gators5220

Time to work on the old trailer, as I had a trailer bunk mess up on me, time to make it a full roller. Pics will be posted.


----------



## the finisher

Nice build. Looks like some killer fishin out there too. Your thread is givin me ideas for my little boat!


----------



## Gators5220

Thanks buddy, ya I do alright. One day I'm gonna trade my tinboat in for a gheenoe, but for now I have to pay back my student loans! Ph.D's aren't cheap unfortunately!


----------



## Gators5220

Had a little issue with my motor over the weekend, it would sputter sometimes at low rpms. So I seafoamed the gas in hopes of not having to rebuild the carb, but looks like I might have to darn it. Anyway it was a great excuse to take the boat out with the dog for a little booze cruise!


----------



## Gators5220

So I have a million projects to do on my boat, problem is the fishing has been really good to me the past month, and everyone wants to go! When they buy, beer, gas, and food to go, it's hard to say no! Those projects can wait! And the fish gods rewarded my buddies dad with a nice gator trout!


----------



## DOBSONFLY

Gators5220 said:


> So I have a million projects to do on my boat, problem is the fishing has been really good to me the past month, and everyone wants to go! When they buy, beer, gas, and food to go, it's hard to say no! Those projects can wait! And the fish gods rewarded my buddies dad with a nice gator trout!



Too cool and I would put off the other projects too for fish like that!


----------



## simbelle

Nice Trout! Hoping to get on the Indian River soon!


----------



## Gators5220

I hear you bud, you gettin any progress done on your boat?


----------



## simbelle

The pedestals I bought were in my opinion too high once the seats were on then ( seats add 3") and my lady is kind of short and her legs would have never touched the deck; so I am dropping the base down below the deck. This will also provide more stability I think. shortened it 4" in the front and a couple in the back. will have to cut hole in the deck, but I got that covered. Had to remove some stringers to fasten the angles so I took this opportunity to paint the bottom with bed liner while some of them were out of the way.















Last picture is of the 4x4x1/4 structural aluminum angle that will support the seat. Since I started this T have seen small boats and even a Gonue that's seats were much higher than mine would have been. I have 12" to the top of the gunnels and the pedestals were adjustable 12" to 18" plus 3" for the seat, now thw they will be 11' to 17 inches to were the nknee bends instead of 15" to 21".


----------



## Gators5220

Sorry I haven't been on here in a while y'all! Fishing it up, and the fishin has been pretty darn good. Was in Jacksonville for like 12 weeks, working at the Shand's Oncology Center there, and I never realized how good the redfishin was there!


----------



## Gators5220

I'm in the process of starting bed lining my own boat so I know how that goes Simbelle.


----------



## Gators5220

Here's some pictures from my latest fishing adventures, trying to put in work...


----------



## Gators5220

Just a couple of more fishing photos, hope everyone is getting a chance to get a tight line or getting work done on their boats.


----------



## Gators5220

Not sure if anyone are Gator football fans out there? But I obviously am, and here are a few Gators I meet along the way.


----------



## catchin1

Dawg fan myself, but that's cool seeing those guys.


----------



## Gators5220

I've actually meet quite a few Georgia Bulldogs at the annual Florida/Georgia game, and they are all cool guys. I have some photos with Hershel Walker, I just don't like posting them on here a I'm a Gator fan myself ha.


----------



## Gators5220

:---)


----------



## kfa4303

Can't wait to see you boys this year! What's the record again?




GO NOLES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gators5220

Yup you got us this year, I'm a die hard Gator fan and alumni but I don't run my life around whether we win or lose bud.


----------



## Gators5220

So today I finally started on installing herculiner bed liner in my jon boat. I removed the center bench, where the live well sits, and to test out I started with a quart of black bed liner (which I plan on using under all of my seats and front deck). I decided to use black in areas that have a utility purpose and I won't be walking on top of, and white on areas that will be exposed to my feet and the elements so it won't get so hot.


----------



## Gators5220

After removing the center rail, I scrubbed it good with a brillo pad and soap. Then I reapplied 5200 caulking to all the seams, and let this set up overnight. Then in the morning I lightly sanded all surfaces with an orbital sander with 120 grit sandpaper. After this I wiped the entire area down with mineral spirits, let it dry, and wiped it down once again. From someone who has installed this on trucks before, cleaning and prep is 100% of the work, but makes a huge difference in how long the product lasts and how good it looks.


----------



## Gators5220

Shortly after reapplying 5200 caulk, I realized one of the rails wasn't completely secured to the boat any longer, so I busted out the tack welder and reconnected it to the boat. The clamps held it in place, and after tacking it back, I also 5200ed it to make sure it will stay connected...


----------



## Gators5220

Some photos of the cleaning process, again most important part is the prep work (and also the most boring).


----------



## Gators5220

Finally I taped off the areas I wanted the bed liner to stop, and shortly there after applied the bed liner. I did so with both a brush, and a mini roller. With the brush I dabbed along areas which I couldn't roll do to being in the corner, or seams and what not. Then I rolled the bulk of the areas, I did both steps one time then I let the product cure for 30 minutes and reapplied. I actually did these steps three times with one quart which gave me a nice thick waterproofed coat.


----------



## Gators5220

Sorry about the quality of these photos, it's mostly due to the carport my boat lives is in direct sunlight all the time. I'm really happy with the results, and I've already started prepping areas where my feet will be sitting, to hopefully coat the rest of the boat in white next week.


----------



## Gators5220

I finally got to work on my boat some, then like yesterday my work called me in. I really dislike the holidays, at a hospital everyone has pseudo-illnesses to get out of work and go shopping. But either way I got some work done, prepping the rest of my boat for bed liner, hopefully I can get some Herculiner down tomorrow.


----------



## Country Dave

_Looking good bro._


----------



## Gators5220

Next I'm trying to punch holes through the seats to run conduit through, to of course protect my wiring but also to look neater without wires just run through the bottom of the boat. What I love about this knockout set is it cuts through the aluminum like butter, unlike hole saws which tend to bounce on and off the aluminum and burn their way through.


----------



## Gators5220

Thank you sir, not as tight as you or Mojo's work but I do the best I can with it.


----------



## rscottp

Cool tool. Never saw one before, how does it work?


----------



## Mojo

That is a cool tool. I used a hole saw kit and like you said, it jumped around and i slung WD40 all over the place keeping it lubed up. Keep up the good work I like where you are taking this.


----------



## typed by ben

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=336743#p336743 said:


> rscottp » Yesterday, 23:24[/url]"]Cool tool. Never saw one before, how does it work?


slug splitter, hole puller, slug buster, lots of different names... drill a pilot hole first, then put the die and bolt through- then on the other side of the metal, thread the punch onto the bolt until its tight. then tighten with the wrench- the bolt pulls the punch through the metal against the die 

cant use it in a blind application but they are great when you have access 

pretty expensive to purchase for personal use unless youre an electrician.


----------



## rscottp

Pretty nifty, I can totally see how it works from that picture!

Thanks


----------



## Gators5220

Ya they are pretty expensive, I think I paid 100 bucks for the set? Although I can't be sure, but they do cut through aluminum like butter..


----------



## Gators5220

So I finally got a half day off work, and got to finish up on the back part of my boat. Basically where the gas tanks and what not sit, again I did this portion in black Herculiner because it will get some oil and what spilled on it, and black won't show it as much. I'm doing Herculiner for two reasons, first and foremost to make the boat water proofed, and secondly to reduce hull slap which can be quite bad on aluminum boats (hull slap for those that don't know is the sound from waves hitting the side of your boat). I'm also planning on carpeting the sides eventually, again to reduce hull slap.


----------



## Gators5220

Sorry again for the craipy photo quality, the light pours into the car port all day, I'll take a couple tonight to show you how the finished product came out.


----------



## typed by ben

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=336791#p336791 said:


> Gators5220 » Yesterday, 18:47[/url]"]Ya they are pretty expensive, I think I paid 100 bucks for the set? Although I can't be sure, but they do cut through aluminum like butter..


ya sometimes you can get a used set for cheap on CL

new youre looking at $500 just for a set of 5 dies


----------



## Gators5220

Wow I had no idea they cost that much, I bought mine like 10 years ago from a garage sale. I knew I got a good deal on it just not sure how good of a deal...


----------



## Gators5220

Finally got a full day of working on my boat in, and got all the prep work done on the rest of the floor portion of my boat.


----------



## Gators5220

Shortly after finishing prepping I realized I really have no plans, so why not stay up a little late and roll the rest of the floor. I got it pretty much done around 10:30, and I really like the results. Hopefully tomorrow before work I can get it all back together and cleaned up, so I can take it out on the water on Saturday or Sunday.


----------



## typed by ben

man that white looks sharp. every boat ive seen it on, ive liked. i gotta show this thread to my buddy too, he just bought a similar boat and wants to work on it.


----------



## Gators5220

Thanks bud, I really dig how she turned out as well. I haven't water tested her yet, but from what I've read from guys whom have done the same to their own boats, it limits hull slap. Which if your flats fishing is the nose wakes make against your boat. I also had to put a new fuel pump in the boat today, simple job, and the old Yamaha works like a champ again. I also had both of my props re-hubed and re furbished so they should cut through the water like butter.


----------



## rscottp

What is the white, bedliner also? Looks great BTW.


----------



## Gators5220

Yes sir, it's white bed liner. I didn't want to go black, obviously because it would get hot on my feet.


----------



## Country Dave

_Looks great Gator,

Can't go wrong with white.................................. =D> _


----------



## Gators5220

Got back from a mini vaca, and immediately tore apart all of my wood framing to get ready to rhino line the front. The wood framing was only a temporary measure to be able to fish out of this boat, and since it's tore apart aluminum framing will soon follow. Here are a few pics of the demo work.


----------



## Gators5220

Tomorrow I'm gonna try to start cleaning up the metal, then recaulk all the seems with 5200, doubtful I will get any bedliner down however.


----------



## Gators5220

Well I cleaned up all the metal on the front of my boat, sanded it with 120grit sand paper, washed it with steel wool prior to that, recaulked all the joints with 5200 caulk, and wiped it all down with acetone. Words of advice, anyone whom plans on Rhino or Herculing their boats, wipe it down with acetone and let it dry first. You would simply not believe the amount of powdery material left behind. I would have applied bed liner, however Amazon hasn't gotten them to my house, so I might not get this done till next week.


----------



## rscottp

Looking good. Does the regular 5200 come in a caulking tube? I have only seen it in the smaller size.


----------



## Gators5220

Yes sir, it comes in both smaller caulking tubes and larger ones actually. It's good stuff, it'll stick to most anything (if it's clean), and it lasts a long time. Only downside to 5200, is it's a royal pain to get off your hands if you get it on them, acetone wont even take it off.


----------



## rscottp

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=337868#p337868 said:


> Gators5220 » 03 Jan 2014, 22:32[/url]"]Yes sir, it comes in both smaller caulking tubes and larger ones actually. It's good stuff, it'll stick to most anything (if it's clean), and it lasts a long time. Only downside to 5200, is it's a royal pain to get off your hands if you get it on them, acetone wont even take it off.


I have had good luck removing it with mineral spirits as long as it hasn't cured. I have been using the fast cure 5200.


----------



## Gators5220

I never tried mineral spirits I'll have to try that next time. I usually just use a throw away rag and wipe what I can away and wait for it to rub off from natural wear and tear.


----------



## Gators5220

I finally received my herculiner today, so hopefully I can get started on it Thursday (which is my only day off all week this week...).


----------



## Gators5220

I finally got to work on the front of my boat yesterday, and put down some Herculiner. After applying it however, I was unhappy with how I taped it off, so I need to buy another quart to smooth out the line. At the line, I plan on above it Herculing it in white, like the rest of the boat, and re applying a 3rd coat of white over the portions I did white in. As well I removed all the tops of the seats on the gunnels, prior I was not going to herculine these, however I realized how much banging sound that make when waves hit the boat, so I decided to coat the underside in black, and the top portion in white (I'll take some photos of what I'm talking about when I get a chance). Anyway here are a few photos.


----------



## Gators5220

Below are some pics of the Herculined bow of the boat. I think I mentioned this before but I had two main reasons and a third minor reason for doing this to the boat, first and foremost my jon boat leaked slightly on the water (so to make it a dry hull). Secondly I wanted to reduce the noise, as my gunnels and other pieces of metal would bang against the waves, so to make it less noisy. The third minor reason was to make it look better, but in the end this will be my little boat.


----------



## simbelle

Nice work....4th reason would be t keep all those lead, and copper, and other metel fishing gear that ends up rolling around on the bottom of the boat and getting lost and stuck under things from reacting with the aluminum! But that just my thought. :wink:


----------



## Gators5220

That's true sir, I didn't think of that one!


----------



## Country Dave

_Looking good Gator......................... =D> _


----------



## Gators5220

Thanks Mr. Dave.

So today I removed all the tops of the seats, and Herculined under the seats and on top of the gunnels. I did this because as I hit waves or waves hit my boat, they make loud metallic clanking noises, which I'm pretty sure every Redfish in the neighborhood will pick up on as I float a flat. It muffles the noise, as well as just making the boat overall more sturdy. Here are a few pics, as I didn't finish today, hopefully I can work on it a bit before work tomorrow.


----------



## Gators5220

Hopefully I can find some time to work on my boat, I'm in the process of selling my truck and finishing up some research projects for work. That equals little or no time for fun stuff.


----------



## Gators5220

Man averaging 80 hours a week is for the birds...that said I've saved up a little bit of cash, and have a few days off in the coming weeks. I've started replacing my bolts all with stainless ones, and am in the process of framing up the front of my boat in aluminum framing. Pictures will be up soon.


----------



## Gators5220

I finally got a little bit of time to work on the old boat, I'm trying to get the battery mounted up from and framing done before next weekend. Looking at my schedule this isn't likely so I'll just have to wade fish on my trip to the keys. Oh well.

So what I'm working on the boat today is putting a bit more L-bracket to support aluminum framing, as well as caulking it in with 5200 and replacing all bolts with stainless steel bolts as they are starting to rust. Sorry about the quality of the pictures, but my carport makes photos a pain to take due to the light.


----------



## Gators5220

Anyone ever use Gator Glide on the outside of their boats? I was thinking about either using Gator Glide or Steel Flex, any thoughts?


----------



## bigredxlt

From the research I have done Gatorglide appears to be superior product as it is much easier to apply and will not start to crack and flake up like Steelflex does over the years. That being said I know a lot of the guys on this forum are huge fans of steelflex, so I'll let them chime in.


----------



## Gators5220

Well I contacted the guys at Gator Glide, and it's a water based product which to me is a big bonus, plus it's also waterproof just like SteelFlex. The other benefit is it easier to apply supposedly then SteelFlex. I'm leaning towards Gator Glide for sure...


----------



## Gators5220

Finally a weekend off! Yes I'm so workin on my boat!


----------



## hudflat

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=351049#p351049 said:


> Gators5220 » 03 May 2014, 01:39[/url]"]Finally a weekend off! Yes I'm so workin on my boat!




looking good , after seeing your pictures reminds me to get up to cedar key this year its just an hour or so north of me anyhow! its just a fun place!


----------



## Gators5220

Ugh weekend off, and I got a cold...fml. Yup I don't fish Cedar Key all that much, I do drive down to Crystal River at times. But my stomping grounds is the Indian River mostly.


----------



## Gators5220

Finally got a little work done on my front deck, =D> =D> =D> =D> . I used stainless steel fastners, stainless steel bolts, and 2" x 2" pool encloser aluminum framing. I was curious how stiff this material would be for front deck material, but even my heavy self couldn't bend it once it was bolted all together. For now I'm just going to put the plywood back on top of the aluminum framing, however one of my buddies back home is collecting plate aluminum material to deck the front eventually.


----------



## Zum

That decking does look sturdy...nice job


----------



## Gators5220

Thanks, I might have overdone it some, but it is what it is at this point.


----------



## Gators5220

I decided since I've torn it off the boat to re-do my live-well. I decided to do this because originally I have 2 500 gph pumps, well I decided these didn't turn the water over at a sufficent amount, so I added a 800 gph and replaced the other 2 500 gph with 800 gph pumps. Here are a few pics of the progress. The red trimmed pumps are the old 500 gph and the blue trimmed pumps are the new 800 gph.


----------



## Gators5220

Plan on getting a little bit more work done on my livewell after work today. Hopefully I can get it re-mounted...


----------



## Gators5220

I got a little bit more done on my livewell and front framing this morning, but I forgot to take pics duh! I'll take some tomorrow morning.


----------



## Gators5220

Got a little more work done on my front framing, for now I plan on reusing 3/4' plywood over the aluminum framing. One day I would like to replace it with aluminum diamond plate material.


----------



## Gators5220

I got a little bit more done today on my front deck. It rained most of the day but June 20th (the start of my vacation), is fast approaching and at the very least I need to get my front deck back together, my carb rebuilt, and the leaf springs on my trailer replaced.. Hopefully I'll have some time to get my live well rewired, but it's looking more and more likely I will not, stupid work and stupid overtime.

What I realized when putting old pieces of my old deck back on top of my aluminum framing is I needed to buy a new sheet of plywood for the center portion. So the photos below show me cutting the middle portion, and the old middle portion I'm going to use for the seat on the rear of the boat.


----------



## coreythompson

great pictures


----------



## Gators5220

Thanks Corey, I've got a few photos from some fishing I've done recently, as well as some trailer repairs. I've been non existent on here lately due to working almost 80 hours a week, but things are slowing down at the hospital and they finally hired another nurse practitioner so I should have some time off! Yes!


----------



## Gators5220

I got a bit of work done on my trailer today, redid the bunks, put some rollers on the frame and body of the trailer. It loads and unloads like a dream now, let me know what y'all think.


----------



## Gators5220

A few more of my work on the trailer, as well as a couple of fish photos that show how horrible winters in Florida really are.


----------



## Gators5220

I also blew up my Yamaha outboard, earlier this year, so I replaced it with a brand new 30hp etec, with pull and electric start, as well as power tilt and trim. This little tin really moves now, here's some photos of her.


----------



## Gators5220

Got a little work done in my boat, took some photos will try to post tomorrow...


----------



## jasper60103

Congrats on the new motor.
That's the one I may get some day.
Enjoy!


----------



## Gators5220

Thanks jasper, I can highly recommend E-Tec it has around 25 hours on it, I usually fish twice a week and a 4 gallon tank usually lasts 3 or 4 weeks. If you have the extra scratch I also recommend getting the power tilt, electric start, with the pull start as well. It's nice to have pull start for the backup and power tilt is really nice to trim the motor to where the boat likes it.


----------



## Gators5220

Got a little work done on my boat, as well as fishing a bit. First fishing photos then I'll post what I diamond plated. Also a few photos of a camping trip, it's hard to complain about living in Florida. Its the beginning of January and it's 78 out and sunny as all get out.


----------



## Gators5220

Here are the camping photos sorry.


----------



## Gators5220

I had some scrap 3/4" plywood laying around, and what I did with this was make a template for the diamond plate. I cut it out and used this because 1/4" aluminum can be a pain in the butt to cut with a jig saw. Here is the results so far, I think it turned out pretty good myself.


----------



## Gators5220

Sorry that was a premature post, here's a few photos and one of my buddy. My buddy "Pat Pat the Water Rat", helping of course, and also at the same time doing what he does best. And that is drink a lot of beer.


----------



## Gators5220

Some more photos of the diamond plate work, the 3/4" aluminum was nice for the hole saw portions as well. Mainly due to the fact that hole saws have a tendency to wabble and bounce, but with the 3/4" plywood it had a guide to keep it from doing so.

I also had a few photos from today, but sadly my phone fell off the boat and broke. The square holes you see are for the rods to slide into for rod storage, I'll show you a photo of that once the diamond plate is mounted for good. I removed the diamond plate as all of the framing in the boat is going to be rhinolined, mostly to reduce noise as aluminum boats are super noisy and it scares of some of the more skiddish fish such as redfish or sea trout.


----------



## Gators5220

I also started working on replacing some of my bolts which were Zinc coated. By the way the whole idea that Zinc coating prevents corrosion or rusting, if your in salt water that's just not true at all. So bit by bit I've been replacing all of my Zinc coated hardware with Stainless Steel, as well as any new bolts installing only stainless. Here's a few pics of this work.


----------



## Gators5220

I also have some photos of some other fishing excursions as well as some photos of just how horrible our Florida winters truly are.


----------



## Gators5220

I also have some photos of some work prior to diamond plating the front deck. As you can see from some of the photos, they guys I fish with and myself included aren't small men, put two of us on the front deck and it starts to creek and moan. So I rebuilt this with more uppers and stringers. Here's a few pics to show what I've done.


----------



## Gators5220

A few more for your viewing pleasure, tomorrow morning I've got a bunch of Rhino liner, and I'm going to coat all of the uppers and stringers and feet of the framing with it. This is for two purposes, first it gives a cushion bewteen the framing and the wood or aluminum diamond plate. The second reason and more important is it deadens the sound of the boat. This is huge if you ever flats fish as the water depth I usually fish is under a foot, so sound travels even further at this depth because it can't go down only out. This means long casts with long fishing rods and light line to make up for that. Please let me know any thoughts, ideas, or comments.


----------



## fool4fish1226

Nice project you got going there :beer:


----------



## Gators5220

Thanks bud, I got a little bit of work done on her today. Sadly it's going to be a while till I get to work on her again, as a few nurses quit on my floor that means extra shifts for the rest of us. Bummer...


----------



## Gators5220

How's lil snookered treating you? Catching any down south?


----------



## Gators5220

Here are some of the photos of some of the work I got done on the framing today. All of the framing I rhinolined, as well as the back of the piece of diamond plate. I also bolted the diamond plate piece on for good and 5200 caulked the edges for a little more strength. Once again I've said it before this is to bring down the overall noise of the aluminium which is considerable when you are flats fishing.

Tomorrow I'm supposed to be going fishing with some friends, but you never know, people always beg to go fishing but when you set a date and time it ends up me myself and I going fishing most often.


----------



## Gators5220

Some more photos...


----------



## Gators5220

Some more photos, also I've been debating between putting speakers in eventually or having a removable blue tooth speaker system. I ended up going with the removable route, the two photos that are called Oontz are one of the speakers you can have one in the front and one in the back, and I've been pleasantly surprised with the sound quality and volume level. Personally I can't stand it over 3/4 volume in my boat, it fills the air nice, they are a good deal.


----------



## fool4fish1226

Gators5220 said:


> How's lil snookered treating you? Catching any down south?



Been busy prepping for retirement (so little too no fishing time) this should be my last year at work and then its time to fish


----------



## Gators5220

Nice, congrats. My dad retired a few years ago, fished for 2 years straight and then went back to work ha. I'm not sure I could go back to work whenever I retire, but never say never.


----------



## Gators5220

I got a little more work done on my boat this weekend, I'll post some pics when I get a chance.


----------



## Gators5220

Hey guys, haven't been on in a while been fishing the little bit of free time I get, here are a few photos...


----------



## Gators5220

Some Photos of a recent camping trip first, I love to get away from it all at times...


----------



## Gators5220

Some more photos of the camp site, and of Pat Pat the Water Rat & Stew the Jew


----------



## Gators5220

A couple of more photos of my camping trip, it was a little windy but hard to complain it was 80 to 85 all day sunny skies in the middle of March. We also caught a few fish, nothing to write home about, but still hard to complain.


----------



## Gators5220

A few more I found...Man I love campin, but at the end of the weekend it surely takes it out of you.


----------



## Gators5220

So I also decided to invest in a new cooler for my boat. Being a huge Gator fan, and seriously tired of buying new coolers every year or so I splurged a bit.


----------



## Gators5220

Um hmmm...


----------



## Gators5220

A few other photos of camping or more accurately drinking I found, then fishing photos I'll post soon.


----------



## trackerpuzzle

I think the mickey's are getting in the way of the boat work  Looks like a great time man!! keep practicing and I think you might make it all the way in your tent by the of summer :LOL2:


----------



## fool4fish1226

Nice pics thanks for sharing :beer:


----------



## mbweimar

How bad were the bugs on the spoil islands? Cant beat the veiw from Riverside. Good fishing under the Barber bridge too!


----------



## Gators5220

They weren't bad at all, it was a few weeks ago, but the longer in the summer the worse the no see em's get. To me they never really bother me but some of my friends complain a lot about getting eatin up (not this trip though).


----------



## Gators5220

The Mickey's aren't getting in the way of working on my boat as much as work is unfortunately. But I have almost 2 weeks off coming up so I have plans to work on the boat and get a few things done. The harsh reality of life, is work work work.


----------



## Gators5220

As promised I am finally posting some fishin photos...a few redfish and some nice bass action...


----------



## Gators5220

Yet some more fishin photos...


----------



## Gators5220

So I got a little framing done on my new back seat, which is a Yeti cooler. The goal with making the back seat the cooler is mostly to save some room. It's a pain in the rear to have a huge cooler taking up leg room in the front. I got a good start on it, but it's far from done, here are some photos...


----------



## Gators5220

A few more photos of the rear cooler / seat setup.


----------



## Gators5220

A few more photos, in the future I want to completely frame in around the cooler, diamond plate the face just like the front of the boat and put plywood over the top so you can stand on the sides if need be...


----------



## Gators5220

Got some more framing done on the boat, I'll post some pictures in the mornin...


----------



## Gators5220

So i got some framing done on the center area the other day, this will hold the livewell which is the bucket you see in the photos. When Im done both of these rails will be wrapped in diamond plate and i want to add a third recirculating pump to the bucket.


----------



## Gators5220

Got a bit more framing done on the live well, photos are below.


----------



## Gators5220

Got some more framing done for the livewell today, hopefully i can finish this up soon, bur ive noticed everything takes longee than i think it originally would.


----------



## Gators5220

Got some more framing done on the boat, here are a few pictures of the progress. These pieces I added are for the diamond plate to be attached too.


----------



## Gators5220

A few fishin photos sre listed below fro last weekend.


----------



## CMOS

Are those rod holders made of Copper!?


CMOS


----------



## Gators5220

Copper? No sir, just the color of my school orange and blue. Thank you for commenting


----------



## Gators5220

Yyyyeeeeaaaa bbbuuuddddyyyyy


----------



## Gators5220

I got a little bit of framing done and was starting to mock hp my plywood template for my diamond plate cover and i got called into work, figures... Here are a few photos as well as fishin ones.


----------



## fool4fish1226

Looking good keep them coming :beer:


----------



## Gators5220

Thanks bud, Im gonna try to finish up the middle and diamond plate it in tlmorrow. My main issue on why this project has taken so long is I love fishin too much, so on days off Im more motivated to fish then to work on my boat...


----------



## Gators5220

Made a little progress on my boat today, in the pictures below im mocking up a template to use to make my diamond plate pieces. As per usual lately everything seems to be taking longer to do then i thought it would...


----------



## Gators5220

A few more photos


----------



## Gators5220

The top hole on the diamond plate is for a third recirulating pump, below the other hole is fpr drainage of water. I hope to get the holes cut for pipping everything rhino lined top cut for length and bolt this piece on today, but im fishin this mornin so who knows if that all woll happen,..


----------



## Gators5220

I went offshore this mornin caught a few bonita and small kingfish, in the afternoon i got a bit of work done on the boat, here are a few photos of that...


----------



## Gators5220

Bonita photos...


----------



## Gators5220

I got some more framing done on my boat, pictures to come shortly...


----------



## Gators5220

Got some work done on my boat, added 2 rocket launchers for flat lining on channel edges for snapper this summer. Got some framing done on the livewell but not done yet so ill post pictures when i am finished.


----------



## Gators5220

One more photo


----------



## Gators5220

I got some framing, rhino lining, caulking, and permanetly bolted the diamond plate sheeting to the middle rail. I also got my live well working, I will take a video of it working and let yall see it in action. Last weekend i went snapper fishin on the channel edges and after 8 hours of fishin my shrimp and pinfish were not only still alive but just as frisky / kickin as they were when i bought them and netted them respectfully.


----------



## Gators5220

I got some framing done on the back of the center rail as well as getting the diamond plate cut, i need to cut the top for length and rhino line it. I also found a leak from the bottom of my live well which turned out to be a crack, i filled it with 5200 and its good to go. Hopefully next weekend I can get this done as well as cut out holes for piping.


----------



## Gators5220

I got some more framing work done on the center rail, I also added two new thru hull fittings and bilge pumps, lastly i added a new transducer for my gps sounder unit & fishfinder unit.


----------



## Gators5220

Sorry my computer has been acting up, here are the photos.


----------



## Gators5220

A few more photos


----------



## Gators5220

Got some more framing done on the boat, as well as put the diamond plate down


----------



## Gators5220

My buddy and I went fishin out at the Manatee Power Plant (cause he works with FPL) we really killed it there must have cause 50 bass a piece plus this nice 7lber and 12lber on the fly rod.


----------



## Abraham

Where's the 7 and 12lb fish pictures?


----------



## Gators5220

I'm 6'8 280 they are on here already, here's a few pictures of snook and a redfish I caught recently.


----------



## Gators5220

As time has gone on, with my old jon boat I've realized the front aluminum of my 60's jon boat has gotten weak. It flexes when I hit any short of light chop, so I've decided it's time for a new jon boat. Any opinions of Lowe Jon boats? Let me know I'm thinking about getting a 15'8 either flat jon boat or leaning more towards the modified v in the same length. Anyone notice benefits to the modified v? I realize it's not going to cut waves apart but might make it easier then a flat jon boat's ride.


----------



## Gators5220

Funny looking back on this boat all those years later, had some fun modifying this boat.


----------

